# Eye Candy Part 2



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Other thread is getting kinda bogged down but will be kept open. This is the same as the first one, with the same concept. Pics that soothe, make you smile, let you "get away from it all" so you can recharge your batteries, etc.
Quote pics are welcome too.

Same requests as the original Eye Candy.....no porn or semi porn, no negative stuff, no sad animal stuff. Just...beauty for the Eye.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

The real Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Muah!!!

Squirrel Love


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

I happy!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

I make Snow Horse Angel!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

My fav is Pink Lady. YUM


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

#5 works like a charm. I do it at the dentists office so I don't inhale the water or bone he is grinding. He now tells his patients about this trick after I shared it with him. Yes, it works!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Reflexology/accupressure chart


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Foot Reflexology. massage the part of your foot that corresponds to the part of your body that hurts and it will slowly reduce and eventually get rid of pain. Helps promote blood circulation to that particular part of the body!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

What a great idea!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

To add to your photo bucket list: the Verazsca Riverbed in Switzerland. The water is so clear, you can see straight through 50 feet of water! Claudio Gazzaroli shot this photo from the bottom of the river. Photographer Shoots from Under 50 Feet of Water


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2014)

Five pages and no nekkid chicks?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fORuwYBL8c]Bella's Lullaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Five pages and no nekkid chicks?



Try "Chicks With Dicks.com"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Five pages and no nekkid chicks?
> ...



   And you know this site why? Never mind,dont want to know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It was a joke.

Not sure it even exists......


Try Google if you're curious.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



   Think I'll pass


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Gracie don't like boobs on her thread.

I do what she says.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



  Probably not a bad idea. The thread title is a little misleading if you're a dude


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

You guys can do boobs. Eye Candy 2 is a little different than Eye Candy 1. Just make sure they are nice looking boobs, no nipples showing and no huge ugly masses of flesh.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

See? I borrowed this from Aqua Athena's selfie album.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> See? I borrowed this from Aqua Athena's selfie album.



I don't want to do boobs.......


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

I defer to my dear Mudwhistle. Y'all just post what turns ya on. Well...be careful what you post that turns ya on.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Awesomeness.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 21, 2014)

*Don't mind me.....
....I'm just collecting these apples......
.....then I'll be out of your way....*​


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> *Don't mind me.....
> ....I'm just collecting these apples......
> .....then I'll be out of your way....*​



awww


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 21, 2014)

*Uh-uh-uh......where do you think you're going???*​


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool vid! Gliding with a hawk.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd5BMP_41bI#t=31]Parahawking. Fly with a bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

This one is for [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2014)

Being One With The Kitty​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

butterfly trapped in amber


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

House of Octavius Quartio, Pompeii


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Where to use essential oils


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Frozen chunks of pineapple are dipped in dark chocolate and sprinkled with toasted coconut.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Secret Steps to Mordor?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok. Which guys here rolled up their sleeves on their tshirts?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Well alrighty then! Nice little run down memory lane, but I'm pooped!


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

you want attention darling? ok ... poop poop LOL


nah joking only...forgive us!~


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Um. No. Don't really need attention. Just keeping myself occupied with pics, lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

That is COOL!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

This one is for mudwhistle.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

For the musicians at usmb


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

This is a neat idea for the garden!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

This looks good!






7 CALORIES BROWNIES 3/4 cup nonfat Greek yogurt (vanilla) 1/4 cup skim milk 1/2 cup Cocoa powder 1/2 cup Old fashioned rolled oats (like Quaker) 1/2 cup Truvia (or any natural/stevia based sweetener that pours like sugar) 1 egg 1/3 cup applesauce 1 tsp baking powder 1 pinch salt Preheat the oven to 400°F. Grease a square baking dish (I used 8&#8221;x8&#8221. Combine all ingredients into a blender and blend until smooth (about 1 min). Pour into the prepared dish and bake for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Lightning slowed down at 10,000 frames per second.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Sharing a meal.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Whoa!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow. These are colorful!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

just lazin' the day away.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

White lion


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Ahhh. Yeah. Right there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

I might be using this one for my desktop theme.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Wow. Just....wow.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

PERFECT hat for [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Da Fam out on a stroll.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Oh man. This looks YUMMY!






Easy Recipe here:

Eggs Benedict Recipe - Cooking | Add a Pinch | Robyn Stone


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

HUGS!!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

So small..and they get SO BIG.


----------



## asterism (May 4, 2014)

A picture of Mars I took last week:


----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)

asterism said:


> A picture of Mars I took last week:



I can see my house from here.....


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Ha ha!

I love this thread. Everything fits in it.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)

Teaching The Kid How To Box​


----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)

Carrie Fisher​


----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Where is this??? Are they abandoned?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sanzhi UFO houses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

I think they are great looking and too bad they are to be torn down.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

This just cracks me up.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



That's how my cat CoCo got hurt. 

He's partially paralyzed because my dog jumped on him like that. It messed up his back.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



omg I want my backyard to look like this


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 6, 2014)

The Shire At Night​


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 9, 2014)

Two English Bulldogs take on a Black Bear and win.......


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 9, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Patrick eating a Crabby Patty


----------



## April (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (May 9, 2014)

TOWER Records, Sunset Blvd., WeHo, CA. UsA by BudCat14/Ross, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 9, 2014)

Mine are all Australian landscapes, from the outback.


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Colored pencil


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

harlequin shrimp


----------



## April (May 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Mine are all Australian landscapes, from the outback.



I thought those were really big Rabbits.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 10, 2014)




----------



## April (May 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 10, 2014)

*This Kitty Loves His Daddy*​


----------



## April (May 10, 2014)




----------



## April (May 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> *This Kitty Loves His Daddy*​



Just...awwwwwwe!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 16, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXfHYHPpAAc#t=39[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (May 16, 2014)

cabs by J Blough, on Flickr


----------



## mudwhistle (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## April (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2014)

Mac supports windows


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)

*Spiny Mushroom​*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

Muddy! I love you buddy.


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

Stare at the black and white snow in the outer circle the center will start to shake,
 but it's not really moving.​


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Great idea! Fence art.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]



Nice one Gracie!!


----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2014)

Here's one for Gracie.


----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2014)

And another one.


----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Glad you liked it Wolfsister. 

Love the bear vid, Ropey. Saw it on AOL news yesterday and was thrilled she plucked her baby away from traffic..but I was pleased to see everyone slowing way down as she did.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

I don't want to "call" her, but Freedombecki would like this one:


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

aww!


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

wow. I can smell the sea..hear the gulls.


----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Glad you liked it Wolfsister.
> 
> Love the bear vid, Ropey. Saw it on AOL news yesterday and was thrilled she plucked her baby away from traffic..but I was pleased to see everyone slowing way down as she did.



It is indeed a heartwarming thing to see. I'd have loved to see it live.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you liked it Wolfsister.
> ...



I will see if I can find it, sweety.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Love simplified


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Wow. This guy took a great photo!


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Another great photo!


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

1892 - Quanah Parker and his wife Tonasa. He was Comanche/Scots-Irish from the Comanche band Noconis, Comanche chief, leader in the Native American Church, and the last leader of the powerful Quahadi band before they surrendered their battle of the Great Plains and went to a reservation in Indian Territory. He was the son of Comanche chief Peta Nocona and Cynthia Ann Parker, a European American, who had been kidnapped at the age of nine and assimilated into the tribe.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Wanada Parker, daughter of Chief Quannah Parker, Comanche Nation


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Descendant of Cynthia Ann Parker


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

How come my miniature orange tree doesn't look like that?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Oh man! Pomegranites! LOVE them!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Or are those apples???


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Or are those apples???



Previous was apples, I like pomegranate jelly.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Or are those apples???
> ...




So do I!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2014)

Pencils from the 90's


----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (May 29, 2014)

Church Rock by Mike Hankey - Gone until May, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (May 29, 2014)

waiting for true loves kiss by lydiafairy, on Flickr


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2014)

70 years ago today. Normandy


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)

Abandoned Home in New Orleans
After Katrina​


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Jun 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Looks just like my beastie Mystic!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 10, 2014)

Grandma said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



and mine Velcro......


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)

vintage photo of animal therapy for ill patients


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Pot Brownie


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2014)

Cats Are So Cool​


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2014)

*Cincinnati's Old Public Library*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2014)

Shattuckite and Malachite http://www.wellarrangedmolecules.com/main/index.php?page=mineral_detail&detail_id=798​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2014)

Deaths-head Hawkmoth

    The Deaths-head Hawkmoth, Acherontia atropos (Sphingidae), is a quite distinctive moth, both in their larval stages, and as adult.

    The caterpillar (top) starts being pale green becoming vivid yellow. However, the adult moth (bottom) is very different and is readily identified by its large size, the skull-like marking on the thorax, its yellow-striped abdomen, and the cloak-like wings, producing an ominous image.

    Acherontia atropos is an Afrotropical species, but the moth is a great wanderer and has been found throughout Europe, as far north as Iceland and Scandinavia. 

    The Deaths-head Hawkmoth parasitizes colonies of the honeybee (Apis mellifera) by entering the hive and feeding on nectar and honey. In spite of a highly efficient honeybee colony defense system, A. atropos is only rarely attacked by the bees. The thick cuticle of the moth may protect it from bee stings. Furthermore, the moth seems to be only weakly affected by bee venom, even more, workers inside the nest ignore the presence of the moth and do not behave aggressive toward the intruder. It has been proved that these moths use chemical signals to camouflage in the honeybee colony.

    References: [1] - [2] - [3]

    Photo credit: [Top: ©Francesco Cassulo | Locality: unknown (Italy)] - [Bottom: ©Nikolay Ivshin | Locality: from laboratory culture of one of European moth breeders]


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)

*Chinese Lettuce Coral*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2014)

Crab Spider​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2014)

*"Portuguese Helmet" Planthopper (Membracis foliata)*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2014)

*Watch The Earth Shattering Moment This Pallass Cat Discovered a Camera Outside His Den
*
by Stephen Messenger

Motion-sensing camera traps placed deep in remote ecosystems have been instrumental in recording the natural behavior of some of the worlds most elusive animals  though sometimes they do catch something else: the earth-shattering moment they seem to realize that theyre being watched.

Just watch as this ferociously furry Pallass cat discovers the camera placed outside his den then move in for a better look.

These small felines, standing roughly the same size as a domestic house cat, are notoriously shy in their mountainous habitat high in the Himalayan mountain range. Footage like this, gathered from camera traps, is often the only evidence researchers have to go on that they are actually there.

In fact, just earlier this year,  these majestic little Pallass cats was discovered living in Nepal for the first time ever  offering tantalizing clues that the notoriously shy species range is larger than previously thought.​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2014)

*Get away from my food! Wait Youre Really Fluffy*​


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

LOL! Love that one! ^


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Page 50. I think I will start Eye Candy 3!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>





Gracie said:


> Page 50. I think I will start Eye Candy 3!



All are enjoyable, some stunning.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Everyone who contributes appreciates that.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Jul 13, 2014)

Success! by bmse, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 13, 2014)

The Selfridges Building at night -  Bullring Shopping Centre, Birmingham, UK    {Explore - 12/07/2013 - Highest Position 9} by Andy_Hartley, on Flickr


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol!  Colored Peeps!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

Look at this fly.  Whoever thought that a fly could look beautiful?    He look bejeweled.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  Colored Peeps!


Cool chicks.


----------



## Peach (Sep 13, 2014)

St. Mary's:






I love that brown water......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Peach said:


> St. Mary's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that dirty water!!  The Charles River, Boston.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  Colored Peeps!




How cute....I remember getting those at Easter when I was young.....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Pretty!  I don't think I've ever seen a white one before!


----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


>


They look beautiful. But, they are the nastiest, meanest, and loudest creations on the face of this earth.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2014)

Mars

Solar System Exploration Planets Mars Overview


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Really cool!  Or hot actually, I guess!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Metal-Tiger (Jan 24, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


>


Does anyone perhaps know what the geographic location this image is of ?


----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2016)

Metal-Tiger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



From the flowers and the mountains, I'm guessing it's somewhere in the Alps


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------

